# Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99



## sasci (20. Februar 2014)

*Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Hallo erstmal,

habe gestern zufällig im Internet diesen Laptop gefunden. Wollte euch fragen ob es was taugt.. Es hat ja schließlich den neusten laptop prozessor drin. Ok die graka ist nicht die beste aber damit kann man leben. Ram könnte man evtl. aufrüsten aber im augenblick reihen ja 4gb dicke aus. was sagt ihr dazu?
Lenovo G510, Core i7-4700MQ, 4GB RAM, 1TB (59401564) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

sieht gut aus, 
ist halt nur free dos dabei, kein windows, falls dir das entgangen wäre, müsste man noch dazurechnen
von lenovo halt ich sehr viel, habe selbst nen kleinen,
die firma, wo ich arbeite, hat auch nur noch lenovo, zig laptops und desktops, die machen alle einen sehr robusten eindruck 
sshd ist auch gut, zwar keine richtige ssd, aber deutlich besser als normale hdd (spreche aus erfahrung)

AMD Radeon HD 8750M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
die grafikkarte ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, da das nur ne 1366x768 auflösung hat, wird man da sogar ganz gut zocken können (für notebookverhältnisse)

der i7 ist fast so stark wie ein desktop i7


----------



## Sueff81 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Jo, bei der Auflösung sollte die GPU auch recht tauglich sein.


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

mein läppi aus 2011 hat ne schwächere hd 5850m, die damals eher oberklasse war, mit 1600x900, geht gut
-> hd 8750m mit 1366x768 erst recht flüssig
die auflösung ist für 15" auch völlig ok, haptsache man zockt in der nativen auflösung
full hd display, mittlere karte und dann runterdrehen müssen auf 720p sieht blöder aus


----------



## sasci (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

kann man die Grafikkarte nachträglich tauschen wenn es mal dann zu schwach wird?


----------



## sasci (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

welcher ramriegel würde bei diesem Lenovo reinpassen? könnt ihr mir evlt. einen link posten, P/L sollte stimmen sodass ich 8gb zusammen habe. Im augenblick hat es ja nur 4.


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

grafikkarte tauschen bei laptop kann man normalerweise machen, die dinger sind aber albern teuer und/oder nur gebraucht erhältlich (ganz sicher bin ich nicht)

bei dem link auf amazon steht unten ne ganze liste, z.B.: viele haben ebeso gekauft: Crucial CT51264BF160B Arbeitsspeicher 4GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, einfach nicht drauf anworten....

@*sasci* Die Grafikkarte kann man *nicht *auswechseln. Dies geht, wenn dann, nur bei HighEnd Gamingnotebooks.

Der i7-4700MQ ist auch total sinnlos bei dem G510... denn der wird sich stets langweilen.... für einen normalen Officebtrieb reicht schon ein i3 und zum zocken ist die Grafikkarte bei weitem zu langsamsam, um den i7 ansatzweise fordern zu können....

Dies hier wäre schon eine recht anständige Kombination.
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54204G50akk, schwarz (NX.MCEEG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200U, 2x 1.60GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: N/A • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce  GT 750M, 4GB, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare, IPS • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless:  WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 (SD/SDHC) • Webcam:  1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Linpus Linux • Akku: Li-Polymer, 4  Zellen, 3560mAh, 6.5h Laufzeit • Gewicht: 2.00kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre

- anständiges FullHD IPS Display
- verknüftige Verarbeitung mit Aluelementen
- deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte
- ausreichend schnelle CPU
- satte Akkulaufzeit von über 7h dank ULV Hardware
- Backlight Keyboard
- angenehem leicht und dünn

Auch hier fehlt Windows, aber das bekommt man für 30Euro (Windows 7) bzw für um die 50-60Euro (Windows 8). Ein optisches Laufwerk ist nicht vorhanden und lässt sich auch nicht nachrüsten, da das Gerät besonders dünn ist (für diese Leistungsklasse). Da kann man denn ggf. ein externes verwenden oder halt stets mit USB Sticks arbeiten.

Und das hier wäre auch schon ein "besseres" Gesammtpaket:
MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® AKOYA® P6647 (MD98566)
Intel® Core™ i3-4000M Prozessor, Windows 8.1, 1.000 GB Hybrid-Festplatte  mit 8 GB Flash-Speicher, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 825M  DirectX® Grafik, Dolby® Home Theater™, mattes 39,6 cm/15,6" HD-Display
*529,-

*Schnelle HDD, ausreichend schnelle GPU (schneller wie ne HD8750M), mattes Display, 2 Jahre Garantie und Windows 8.1 ist natürlich auch schon inkl.


4GB Ram sind auch ausreichend für ein Gerät dieser Leistungsklasse. Ich habe in meinem Gamingnotebook 8GB, welche nie ausgelastet werden... selbst bei aktuellen Spielen werden selten mehr wie 4GB genutzt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Der i7 ist schon gut , vorallem bei BF3/4 und spielen wo viel Leistung pro Core braucht da punktet der gut. 
Und die 8750 kann man auch richtung 8770 übertakten. Also für den Preis eine gute Kiste. Mein Kollege hat eín PB mit i5 der ersten Generation und eine 5850 und der kann BF3 / DayZ usw. spielen.


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Siehst du, und ein aktueller i3-4000M ist deutlich schneller wie ein alter i5-450M (welcher damals im Packard Bell EasyNote LX86 steckte). Auch die HD8750M ist kaum schneller wie die alte HD5850M, welche im Packard Bell (und auch in sämmtlichen Acer Geräten) nur mit GDDR3 VRAM betrieben wurde. Vom Übertakten würde ich bei Notebooks abraten, denn die Kühlsysteme arbeiten schon am Limit.


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

ich antworte, worauf ich lust hab, 
habe nichts falsches behauptet
der lenovo ist sicher gut, und zu läppi grafikkarten zum aufrüsten hab ich geschrieben, dass sie albern teuer seien, was auch stimmt
prozessor schien ihm wichtig, kauft auch nicht jeder wegen nur zocken,
im ersten post stand grafikkarte nicht so wichtig, und schlecht ist die auf keinen fall


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Er hat gefragt ob man sie aufrüsten kann und da hast du geschrieben, das man es "normalerweise" machen kann, was nunmal komplett falsch ist. Ein Grafikkartenwechsel ist in dieser Preisklasse nunmal überhaupt nicht möglich ! Über den Sinn und über die Kosten eines MXM Upgrades brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren...

Und nur weil er ein i7 Notebook gespostet hat, heist das nicht, das ihm CPU Leistung wichtig ist. Vielleicht weiss er es einfach nur nicht besser. Ein Anwendungsgebiet hat er leider nicht genannt, daher brauchen wir da auch nicht weiter zu diskutieren. Und nur weil da ein i7 drin ist, ist das Gerät so teuer... wenn er die Leistung aber nicht benötigt, kann man das Geld auch in andere Sachen investieren und z.B. ein Gerät mit weniger CPU Leistung und mehr Ausstattung und Garantie nehmen.

Und was das Lenovo G510 an sich angeht... es ist Lenovo´s Billigmarke. Sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert, aber der der Preisklasse entsprechend verarbeitet. Es ist auch nicht besser wie andere Geräte in der Preisklasse, zumindest was die Verarbeitung angeht. Der gute Ruf von Lenovo stammt nunmal ausschliesslich von der Thinkpad T/R/X/W Serie...


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

ist trotzdem ne frechheit, ich ignorier dich in zukunft
erstmal noch nicht per button
bist mir schon öfter mies aufgefallen, 
scheinst ja ahnung zu haben, aber auch ne selbstgefällige, unangenehme art


----------



## MaxRink (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Der Ton macht die Musik, führ dir das mal bitte vor Augen.


@Topic: Wird nur gespielt oder wird das Gerät auch für etwas anderes verwendet?


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

so siehts aus


----------



## iTzZent (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Ihr scheint echt Probleme zu haben... Ich habe hier niemanden persönlich oder sonst wie angegriffen und mich auch nicht irgendwie negativ ausgedrückt. Ich habe nur eine falsche Aussage richtig gestellt, denn dieses Forum ist öffentlich und da sollte man schon wissen, was man von sich gibt wenn man den Leuten helfen will. Ich helfe den Leuten hier gerne und meine Hilfe wird auch stets dankend angenommen und das nicht nur hier... bei Computerbase habe schon schon weit über 11000 Beiträge, welche nahezu alle im Notebookbereich niedergeschrieben wurden. Aber wenn jemand eine falsche Aussage macht (bezüglich des MXM Upgrades), stelle ich diese richtig... denn der nächste User liest diese falsche Aussage und glaubt diese vielleicht noch... Ich habe auch schon Threads von PCGH direkt "richtig gestellt", da auch dort Fehler gemacht wurden... 

Und wo ist mein "Ton" denn bitte nicht angemessen gewesen... ? Ich glaube ihr lest zwischen den Zeilen...

Du kannst mich gerne ignorieren, ich habe damit kein Problem.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*



> Der Ton macht die Musik, führ dir  das mal bitte vor Augen.


Ich glaube nicht das er dich, iTzZent, mit diesem Satz gemeint hat. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden.


----------



## BertB (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

vielleicht war ich auch gemeint, kann sein


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

es sollte damit gespielt werden. Mittlerweile kann ich auch bis 1000€ ausgeben. Bf4 sollte es schon packen. 8gb ram, 15" reichen aus. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

wie findet ihr diesen hier? Gigabyte P25W, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich möchte eine gute grafikkarte und nen guten prozessor haben. Ich zocke lange. Möchte nicht das die Kühlung auch schlecht ist.


----------



## iTzZent (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Entscheide dich mal ein wenig... das von dir rausgesuchte Gerät kostet fast 1300Euro und nicht 1000Euro. Hier noch ne Alternative für 120Euro weniger, dafür ohne SSD aber mit besserem Kühlsystem. Auch das Soundsystem ist bei weitem besser und es lässt sich leichter reinigen: Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es ist allerdings auch ein 17.3" Gamingnotebook mit fast 4Kg.

Wenn du unter 1000Euro bleiben willst, aber dennoch ein ausreichend schnelles Gamingnotebook haben willst, empfehle ich dir folgende Aktion:
15,6 High End CLEVO P150EM mit ATi HD7970 wie GTX680M auch mit 3920XM / 3940XM | eBay
Dies ist ein "Barebone", in dem nur noch CPU, Ram und HDD (bzw SSD) fehlt. Dieser Barebone wird regelmässig bei Ebay verkauft und geht meistens für 600-700Euro über den Tisch.

Dazu kommt denn noch eine Ivy Bridge CPU (um die 120Euro), 8GB Ram (um die 40Euro), eine HDD (ca. 40Euro) und eine Samsung Evo mSATA 250GB SSD (150Euro). Gehen wir von einem Maximalpreis von 700Euro für den Barebone aus, bist du bei genau 1000Euro und hast denn ein schnelleres Gerät wie das Gigabyte und das Medion ! Die HD7970M ist nämlich schon um einiges schneller wie die GTX770M.


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Medion ist zwar nice aber es hat jedoch kein 1.920 x 1.080 und keine SSD. Diese beiden möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal ein wenig... das von dir rausgesuchte Gerät kostet fast 1300Euro und nicht 1000Euro. Hier noch ne Alternative für 120Euro weniger, dafür ohne SSD aber mit besserem Kühlsystem. Auch das Soundsystem ist bei weitem besser und es lässt sich leichter reinigen: Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es ist allerdings auch ein 17.3" Gamingnotebook mit fast 4Kg.
> 
> Wenn du unter 1000Euro bleiben willst, aber dennoch ein ausreichend schnelles Gamingnotebook haben willst, empfehle ich dir folgende Aktion:
> 15,6 High End CLEVO P150EM mit ATi HD7970 wie GTX680M auch mit 3920XM / 3940XM | eBay
> ...


 
Ja also wenn ich für 300€ mehr einen viel bessern kriegen sollte dann wäre es ein Schwachsinn nur 1000€ auszugeben.


----------



## MaxRink (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal ein wenig... das von dir rausgesuchte Gerät kostet fast 1300Euro und nicht 1000Euro. Hier noch ne Alternative für 120Euro weniger, dafür ohne SSD aber mit besserem Kühlsystem. Auch das Soundsystem ist bei weitem besser und es lässt sich leichter reinigen: Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es ist allerdings auch ein 17.3" Gamingnotebook mit fast 4Kg.
> 
> Wenn du unter 1000Euro bleiben willst, aber dennoch ein ausreichend schnelles Gamingnotebook haben willst, empfehle ich dir folgende Aktion:
> 15,6 High End CLEVO P150EM mit ATi HD7970 wie GTX680M auch mit 3920XM / 3940XM | eBay
> ...



Ach ja 8GB RAM für 40€? Ab 60 aufwärts! Speicher mit Typ: DDR3 SO-DIMM/DDR3 SO-DIMM, ECC, Kitgröße: ab 8GB, Anzahl Module: 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und nen mobilen Quad bekommt man auch nicht für 120€ Intel Mobile mit Prozessortyp: Core i7-3000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Entscheide dich mal ein wenig... das von dir rausgesuchte Gerät kostet fast 1300Euro und nicht 1000Euro. Hier noch ne Alternative für 120Euro weniger, dafür ohne SSD aber mit besserem Kühlsystem. Auch das Soundsystem ist bei weitem besser und es lässt sich leichter reinigen: Medion Erazer X7825, Core i7-4700MQ, 8GB RAM, 750GB, 1920x1080 (MD98414/30015832) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Es ist allerdings auch ein 17.3" Gamingnotebook mit fast 4Kg.


 
Kann man es auch so machen?
Dieses Laptop von Medion+16gb RAM computeruniverse: Crucial 16GB DDR3 SO-DIMM Kit + SSD Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. 

Oder kriegt man für den Preis zusammen schon einen fertigen mit meinen Ansprüchen ?


----------



## sasci (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Was was haltet ihr von diesem? Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i7-4700MQ, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, FreeDOS (59396852) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MaxRink (2. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

Wenn du eine hast und dir eine Mittelklassegrafik reicht^^


----------



## iTzZent (3. März 2014)

*AW: Lenovo G510, i7-4700MQ Laptop für €548,99*

@*MaxRink* ich rede von Ebay Preisen... ein gebrauchter i7-3610QM geht dort für deutlich unter 100Euro über den Tisch, der etwas schnellere 3630QM für um die 120Euro. Neu kauft man keine mobile CPU... die sind da stets zu teuer. Und was den Ram angeht, da hab ich mich um 20Euro verschätzt 

@*sasci* das Y510p ist deutlich zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Und dein Vorschlag wegen dem Medion X7825... warum willst du mehr wie 8GB Ram ? Stecke das Geld lieber in ne 250GB Samsung Evo SSD, da hast du bei weitem mehr von ! Kein Programm oder Spiel nutzt aktuell mehr wie 4-6GB Ram. Ich hatte in meinem Gamingnotebook auch 12GB Ram (habe das Medion X6819), habe einfach nen 4GB Riegel ausgebaut und verkauft... unnütz sowas ! Und achte nicht auf Geräte, wo der Hersteller eine SSD ab Werk verbaut, da bekommst du nur Schrott.... eine SSD sollte man immer selber einbauen, dann weiss man, was man hat ! Die Garantie bleibt dabei natürlich bestehen !


----------

